# Christians with Tourettes



## Peters (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or known a Christian with Tourettes?


----------



## srhoades (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a friend who claims his sister is a Christian with Tourettes who uses profanity. I don't doubt his salvation, although he is an arminian and his theology is weak. He doesn't show the greatest discernment so I question his sisters claim, though I have never met her.

I assume you ask for the same reason that brought up my discovery? Curious if a Christian who has Tourettes has uncontrolable profanity? 

For the mouth speaks out of that which fills the heart - Matthew 12:34

A worthless person, a wicked man, is the one who walks with a perverse mouth - Proverbs 6:12

Although I can't be dogmatic about it, I would assume that a Christian with Tourettes would not use profanity.

[Edited on 4-4-2006 by srhoades]


----------



## beej6 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> ...
> Although I can't be dogmatic about it, I would assume that a Christian with Tourettes would not use profanity.
> 
> [Edited on 4-4-2006 by srhoades]



Or would try with all his and God's might to 'control' said profanity?
Coprolalia (lit. "dung talking") is actually a rare symptom, perhaps 10%. The motor tics are much more 'standard' symptoms.
If that were his main symptom would we question his Christian walk on that basis alone?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> I have a friend who claims his sister is a Christian with Tourettes who uses profanity. I don't doubt his salvation, although he is an arminian and his theology is weak. He doesn't show the greatest discernment so I question his sisters claim, though I have never met her.
> 
> I assume you ask for the same reason that brought up my discovery? Curious if a Christian who has Tourettes has uncontrolable profanity?
> ...



I doubt that any of us would feel comfortable having anything and everything in our minds and hearts becoming subject to involuntary public exposure.

I'm sure if I had Tourette's I'd be just as embarrassed about what might come out of my mouth as most. 

How many of us would even want to be judged based on what we were thinking when reading certain Puritanboard posts??? Now imagine if Tourette's had caused us to spill all those thoughts out into public view... Yes Christ is renewing our minds but they won't be completely clean in this life.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 4, 2006)

I wonder about possession...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2006)

> Has anyone heard of or known a Christian with Tourettes?


Seems like there are several on various internet forums.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2006)

AMEN Chad to your last post!!! 

I am just as big a sinner as any Tourettes person - even if I only think my awful thoughts! Woe to me if I were to ever possess the inability to stop that putrid flow!

If Tourettes is a true biologically based disorder (I am sure that there will be disagreement on this on this board...but I am assuming that it is a biologically based motor dysfunction) then it appears that we treat them as we would someone who has other disorders - and lower our expectations in the area affected. 

eg. you don't label a very unhealthy person as slothful for lying in bed all day, when you would for a teenager. You don't approach a sick person and say, "The Apostle Paul said that if you don't work, neither should you eat..therefore, I feel compelled to withhold your food" or you don't pull a "go to the ant, thou sluggard..."



The real question is....is this a legitimate disease or not? If it is a disease, much much grace must be applied.


----------

